# Norwegian choir performs Super Mario Theme! :D



## Delta517 (Jan 31, 2011)

So on norwegian televisions, we have a show where norwegian celebrities gather a choir from their own homwtowns too see whos best. Last week a choir performed the Super Mario Theme! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







The song start around 2:05.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 31, 2011)

Adobe Flash Player (9) won't work!


----------



## Delta517 (Jan 31, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Adobe Flash Player (9) won't work!



Well... I don't know why you posted that here. The video works fine for me.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 31, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Adobe Flash Player (9) won't work *for me*!


----------



## Satangel (Feb 1, 2011)

I would totally do Mario  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice to see they covered a few songs of SMB, nice vid, thanks!


----------



## Splych (Feb 1, 2011)

this is better than American Idol !
good job Norway !
LOL at the part when the guy gets the Star power up :3


----------



## Nujui (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks and sounds very well done


----------

